

Ask HN: How to Building a first look website for stake holders? - macco

Are there easy alternatives to build a first look website for stake holders?
I have an idea for a hardware product and want to proof the concept, that it can earn money. This means for me going to retailers and ask them what they think about it, if they the would bye/sell it, etc. At the moment there is not a finished product, there is only the idea.
I don't want to build a whole website for that, because I am limited with time. What prebuild solution I could use instead? Please share your thoughts.
Rockin' regards, 
Marco
======
tstegart
Just use a blogging service. Usually free or cheap, and allows uploading of
text, pictures or video. Very simple to organize your ideas and very little
time involved in setting it up.

